# Bread



## Little Old Lady (Aug 30, 2014)

I made bread for year when we lived up north but now we live in the warmer weather. Have tired 2 different recipes for bread that I made for years and had no problems but now just do not come out right. Have made it and cooked it in the oven and also tried my bread maker, would prefer to use the oven. I think one of my problems is when I was up north I could put the bread to rise on the register, now my registers are in the ceiling. Any ideas? Anyone have a good recipe for homemade bread that is not to hard? Thanks


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

What about putting it in the oven at 200 deg to rise? I think I read that somewhere a long time ago. I still use my bread maker with no problems.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I heat 2 cups of water in a 4-cup measuring Pyrex bowl in the microwave. Then I set the Pyrex in the corner of the microwave and place my bowl of bread dough beside it to rise. No need to even cover the bread dough because the microwave has been heated a nice warm, moist heat by the water. Close the door, let the bread rise in there, then remove it and place it in the oven to bake. I like to make NoKnead Crusty Bread. I'll post the link to the recipe in s few minutes. Got to look it up on the Internet...


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Just google "Crusty Artisan Bread," then select the Comfort of Cooking website. This bread is SO delicious! Mix the ingredients the day before you want to bake the bread.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Put in the oven, close the door and turn on the oven light


----------



## Little Old Lady (Aug 30, 2014)

Windmill Knitter, Thank you so much that is exactly the recipe I wanted. I do not have a dutch oven but have a heavy bowl I can put in the oven and cover with tin foil or I do have a pizza stone and I can use the bowl to cover it. The notes say you can use either. I can not wait until I make it tomorrow for sure. Again thanks. Which way would you make it in the bowl with tin foil or on the pizza pan? Again thanks


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you have a large, covered casserole? That would be my first choice after the Dutch oven. My second choice would be a large bowl tightly covered with tinfoil. I'm excited you're trying this bread. It's SO delicious! Be sure to mix the yeast in well with the flour and salt. You might even stir those three with a whisk before stirring in the water. I've let the dough mixture set for as many as 24 hours before baking it. It takes on a delicious sour dough taste.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

By the way, the Crusty Artisan Bread will rise well on your counter top. It doesn't want to be put into a warmer environment, or it'll rise too fast and escape the bowl!


----------



## Little Old Lady (Aug 30, 2014)

Going to mix it up this evening so I can bake it for our dinner tomorrow night, will go good with our chicken salad. Of course I have already found a dutch oven at Wal-Mart and if I get brave will order it on line tonight. Glad you mentioned not to warm it because I did think about that. Will let you know what we think about it, again thanks. I do have a casserole dish that is very heavy so guess I will use that and cover with foil. Have 3 big casserole dishes but none with lids.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Little Old Lady said:


> I made bread for year when we lived up north but now we live in the warmer weather. Have tired 2 different recipes for bread that I made for years and had no problems but now just do not come out right. Have made it and cooked it in the oven and also tried my bread maker, would prefer to use the oven. I think one of my problems is when I was up north I could put the bread to rise on the register, now my registers are in the ceiling. Any ideas? Anyone have a good recipe for homemade bread that is not to hard? Thanks


I finally found a happy solution to consistent temperature and humidity for raising yeast dough. Just before rising, put a 2-cup bowl or glass of water in the microwave and bring it to a boil. Boil for a minute or two and then pop the dough in the microwave. Shut the door and leave it to double. Then while I'm shaping the loaves, I bring the water to boiling again and return loaves for second rise. Oven stays warm and moist with no drafts. Works perfectly for me.


----------



## Little Old Lady (Aug 30, 2014)

Windmill Knitter: Got my Dutch Oven this morning cast iron, bread is just calling me to make. Have to wait a couple more hours then away we go. Again thanks


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't wait to hear how you liked that bread! It's hard not to eat the entire loaf at one sitting. The next day, if there are leftovers, it's great toasted. Glad you got a cast iron Dutch oven! I use mine often for spaghetti sauce, beef stew, chicken cacciatore, etc., in addition to this amazing bread.


----------



## Little Old Lady (Aug 30, 2014)

Cooked my bread for dinner last night came out very good except it was very doughy in the center. Love the crust. Anyone have any ideas about getting it cooked more in the middle? Thought of leaving it in oven for another 5 or 10 minutes before I take the cover off but afraid it will burn on the bottom. Or maybe not make the ball so high in the middle make it a little flatter. Any suggestions? My dutch over worked good. Have to make a loaf Friday for my daughter and plan on making it for Easter dinner for the family. Again thanks for the direction to the web page.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I place my dough on a piece of parchment paper before dropping it into the Dutch oven. I think you could bake it an extra 5-10 minutes without any harm. I've never had a loaf come out doughy in the middle. That must have been disappointing. I say bake it a little longer. You could also bake it a tad longer once the cover is off. Did you preheat the Dutch oven in the oven while the oven itself was preheating? I always do, and as soon as the oven beeps that it has reached 450, I drop the cough, on the parchment, into it, put on the cover, and let it bake to its heart's content. The bread will be delicious for Easter dinner!


----------



## Little Old Lady (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes, I put my dutch oven in the oven that was set for 450 and let it get hot for 30 minutes then put my dough in with the lid to cook it. One thing I noticed yesterday when I was making peanut butter cookies is my timer I use was not working right so when I make my bread tomorrow going to check the clock and time it that way. Have one batched mixed up for my daughter then tomorrow mix up another batch for Easter dinner. Happy Easter


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

My fingers are crossed for the next batch to be perfect! Happy Easter to you, too.

Jean


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Little Old Lady said:


> I made bread for year when we lived up north but now we live in the warmer weather. Have tired 2 different recipes for bread that I made for years and had no problems but now just do not come out right. Have made it and cooked it in the oven and also tried my bread maker, would prefer to use the oven. I think one of my problems is when I was up north I could put the bread to rise on the register, now my registers are in the ceiling. Any ideas? Anyone have a good recipe for homemade bread that is not to hard? Thanks


I made a pineapple bread that was delicious. Actually, it's a pineapple nut bread but I didn't put any nuts in it. I like banana nut bread so why not pineapple.

* Pineapple Nut Bread*
2-1/4 cups sifted all-purpose flour
1cup sugar
2-1/4 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ginger (I didn't put any ginger in)
1-1/2 cups Rice Chex cereal crushed to 3/4 cup (I forgot to crush the cereal.)
1/3 cup chopped nuts (I didn't put any nuts in)
1 egg, slightly beaten
2 tablespoons salad oil
1 can (8 oz.) crushed pineapple, undrained
1/4 cup water

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease an 8-1/2 x 4-1/2 x 2-1/2-inch loaf pan. I just used a small loaf pan. Sift together flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, and spices. (I didn't sift the dry ingredients.) Stir in Chex and nuts.

Combine egg, salad oil, pineapple and water. Add to dry ingredients all at once. Stir just until moistened.

Turn into pan. Bake 65-70 minutes or until tester inserted in center comes out clean. Let cool 15 minutes before removing from pan. Makes 1 loaf.

For easier slicing, let fruit breads stand a few hours or overnight.


----------



## wendy zettel (May 23, 2014)

Does anyone have a favorite whole wheat recipe?


----------

